# WTB- Tudor Big Block 79170



## Andy_G (Sep 22, 2016)

View Advert


*WTB- Tudor Big Block 79170*

I'm looking for a Tudor Big Block ref 79170. Must be in mint condition.




*Advertiser*

Andy_G



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£3,500.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

